# Underlining Of Trailer Tore Off



## Outbacker5 (Jun 10, 2012)

First post after reading many of yours. We have a 2004 Outback 25 RSS and of course the first time we used it after putting it inside for storage the last year, the underlining of the trailer tore off from the front to the first tires shortly after starting our trip. I was able to repair it with duct tape and the trip to Yellowstone was a blast. Any ideas on repair not including duct tape is appreciated!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

A web search of "keystone rv repair coroplast underbelly" found quite a few good places of advice. This site gave some good advice on how to repair and even how to make some inspection ports.

http://www.rv.net/fo...sg/24821966.cfm

Corrugated Plastic is used for a multitude of things; signs, partitions, and RV underbellies. I particularly liked this guys approach from:

http://www.suitesown...0-Coroplast-tip

"There have been many posts on how to repair the coroplast underbelly material after having had to cut it to get to concealed components. Many use duct tape, or eternabond (which is probably the best, though pricey). When I needed to seal the underbelly after some maintenance I used alimonies duct tape, the stuff that really should be used to seal ducts, not the grey stuff. Stickier and paintable and more water proof. After I use the tape I cover it with Gorilla tape to protect the aluminum duct tape from possible abrasions. Then, and here is my contribution to this kind of repair, I spray the area with PlastiDip. It is a rubberized spray or paintable coating that is very stretchable and flexible to seal the edges of the tape and really waterproof the area. It is also great for painting frames and such, won't flake off like regular paint can."

http://www.plastidip.com/

Thanks for the question as I know eventually I will need to repair or make a panel in the underbelly. Now I know what I'll do.








C'ya and safe travels!


----------



## Outbacker5 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you. There is extensive damage all the way to the rear now that I look at it more in the drive way at home. There are only a few of the bolts left that did not tear away. We are lucky my second duct taping attempt lasted to home . We had gusts of 50 -60 mile per hour head winds on the way home. A long ten hours of driving to say the least. We used 44 more gallons of gas coming home than going. I appreciate all of the time you spent. Take care! I hope yours does not detach anytime soon;-)


----------

